# Preamplificador Fender Bassman 100 Estado Solido



## blacktransistor (Abr 6, 2012)

que tal amigos!!! el dia de hoy presento el siguiente proyecto aun no testeado pero quisiera compartirlo con ustedes expertos para saber sus opiniones ok!!! es basado en el circuito de preamplificador original!! en los drain de cada transistor lleva un trimm el cual debe ir ajustado para proporcionar 4.5 voltios!!!

espero sea de su agrado y si alguien se anima a armarlo compartan su experiencia


----------



## blacktransistor (Abr 8, 2012)

Ohhh Olvidaba algo importante, es agrega un capacitor electrolitico de 100µF entre la entrada de 9 volts y tierra


----------



## blacktransistor (May 28, 2012)

Probado Y Aprobado, bueno, aunque en realidad solo hice una sección, pero esta confirmado su funcionamiento y su buen sonido, solo en la perte final despues del segundo fet se poneun capacitor de.1µf y una resistencia de 1M entre la salida y tierra tierra lo de mas se omite


----------



## NavasD (Oct 10, 2012)

Pregunta: este es para bajo o guitarra? para que es cada Pote?


----------



## blacktransistor (Oct 21, 2012)

Es un amplificador dual te funciona para los 2 propocitos, la entrada normal es para guitarra, y la entrada bass es para bajo puedes checar en google el modelo original Fender Bassman 100 es de vulvos pero en si el sonido es relativamente el mismo!! y los potenciometros es por cada canal es graves, medios, agudos, y gain, y el potenciometro final es el master de ahi se conecta directamente a la etapa de potencia, los dimers es para ajustar la tencion del Drain de cada transistor a 4.5v aproximadamente


----------

